# Pumpkin Cranberry Bread



## Filus59602 (Dec 2, 2002)

PUMPKIN CRANBERRY BREAD
Yield:  2 loaves

3/4 c. butter or margarine, softened
2 c. sugar
3 eggs
1 can (15 oz.) solid-pack pumpkin
1-1/2 tsp. grated orange peel
3-1/2 c. flour
2 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 c. chopped walnuts
1 c. chopped fresh or frozen cranberries

In a mixing bowl, cream butter and sugar.  Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition.  Add pumpkin and orange peel; mix well (mixture will appear curdled).
Combine the next 5 ingredients; add to pumpkin mixture, beating on low speed just until moistened.  Fold in walnuts and cranberries.  Pour into two greased 8-in. x 4-in. x 2-in. loaf pans.  Bake at 350º for 65-75 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean.  Cool for 10 minutes before removing to wire racks.


----------

